# Can this be cleaned?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I removed a mural for a designer, (I didn't install it) and it looks like clay base paste was used over a basically unprepared, textured wall.

I tried fabric softener but it didn't work at all. It kept it wet a pretty long time and I'm worried about it bleeding through.

I don't use other solvents but I thought you guys might have found one that works with joint compound and paint.

She is moving and wants to save it if possible.

You can see the canvas on parts of the picture.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just put up the bat signal for a guy who has done this many times. He may pop in, he may not.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just put up the bat signal for a guy who has done this many times. He may pop in, he may not.


 Wow, that's great, thanks a lot!!



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I know there are more of you out there. Need suggestions soon.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Why does it have to be cleaned? Have you tried just leaving a soaking wet rag on it for a bit? I know that would make me nervous, but the artwork side I would be reasonably sure would have been gessoed so the water wouldn't leak through.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Why does it have to be cleaned? Have you tried just leaving a soaking wet rag on it for a bit? I know that would make me nervous, but the artwork side I would be reasonably sure would have been gessoed so the water wouldn't leak through.


She wants to re-install it like wallpaper again, plus you can see a subtle texture dry like it is.

I'm thinking that if I can get it off, when I paste the wall and apply it, the cloth will re-shrink to the surface. So everything will have to be removed.

I left fabric softener for a while but chickened out when it didn't seem to cut through even the first layer, but seemed to really soak the heck out of the adhesive.

I hadn't factored in the gesso, maybe, just maybe that WOULD protect the image.
This project isn't on me so I have nothing to lose if I can't do this for her, but it would be great to have this as another arrow in my quiver considering my desire to break into murals full time. I've seen this before at another job where the installers didn't know how to install it. It's a shame because they can be hung to come right off and be re-installed.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, by the way, this is what it looks like on the wall:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What about a heat gun? Maybe it will soften it up?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> What about a heat gun? Maybe it will soften it up?


 HEAT... I like that idea, wouldn't have occurred to me. it would help solvent to permeate perhaps, plus as I experiment with it, it couldn't hurt it.
Thank you so much, I'm going to try that this weekend.




:cowboy:


----------

